# Pennsylvania Musky Max



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

The Western Pennsylvania Musky Max is this weekend , if any of you are bored with nothing to do an a pocketful of money . Stop out , its a fantastic show . I will be sharing a booth for my guide service and bait co with a friend who owns Xtreme Musky Baits . I will have a small selection of baits and info regarding my guide service.


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

I was wondering if you where headed out there. Didn't see your name on vendors list last time I checked. I'm heading out Saturday in the am


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

I went to this sow a few years before Covid and really enjoyed the show and it was worth the drive from N.E. Ohio. I'm 68 and still nervous about going to any crowded places so I won't be going. But if you're not nervous about crowds or don't mind wearing a mask for hours on end go to the show and enjoy the lures, the rods and reels, the musky talk, and the musky info and any seminars they provide. It's a great way to spend the week end in so so weather between seasons.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Bulldawg said:


> The Western Pennsylvania Musky Max is this weekend , if any of you are bored with nothing to do an a pocketful of money . Stop out , its a fantastic show . I will be sharing a booth for my guide service and bait co with a friend who owns Xtreme Musky Baits . I will have a small selection of baits and info regarding my guide service.
> View attachment 484124


I wish I could. Y'all have fun!


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Aaron's buck tails and spinner baits are awesome so get em when you can! Love the Xtreme baits too, have a great time Aaron


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

If my daughter still lived in Pitt, I'd be tempted this year. But, alas, she just moved to Seattle.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Decent show today ! Good crowd so far , one more day to go . I think the beautiful weather kept people outside today instead of at a musky show !


----------

